# Decks!



## mtfd7561 (Nov 20, 2009)

I am surprised that there is no sub category for decks unless I missed it.

Oh by the way good  to see everyone!!


----------



## mjesse (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Decks!

Welcome!

I think residential framing is probably appropriate.

The "site" has been trying to pare down some categories, or we end up with too many, and folks end up getting lost.   

Glad you found us...tell your friends  

mj


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Decks!

I agree.  Lets not try to make a section for everything.  Decks should be under residential framing.

Too bad all my topics about decks are at ICC right now.  Wish I could move them over here.


----------



## JBI (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Decks!

rk - Open a second window (or 'tab' in XP), 'copy' the text from the ICC page and 'paste' it into a new topic here...


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Decks!



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> rk - Open a second window (or 'tab' in XP), 'copy' the text from the ICC page and 'paste' it into a new topic here...


That's like stealing.  :lol:   Anyways, we can just start up new threads next spring when I get flooded with decks again.


----------



## JBI (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Decks!

rk - Stealing? From WHO? Just went to their new board front page...

Activity Stats

93 ICC Members are active in the Communities of Interest (we had more after one weekEND!)

70 Discussions are underway inside the Communities

*0 ICC Members joined our Communities last week * (most accurate number here!)

9 New discussions started last week (we start more on any given DAY!)

Learn More About Our Communities

Community Description     Active Members    Active Discussions

Accessibility                              10                        5

Architectural Building Science       7                        3

Builders Contractors                   7                        3

Building                                     12                      15

Chapters & Regions                     5                        6

Code Administration                    9                        8

Electrical                                     4                        3

Energy                                        6                        2

Engineering Building Science         7                        3

Fire                                             9                      10

Green                                         6                         4

Plumbing, Mechanical & Fuel Gas  5                         4

Residential Occupancies               6                         4

Pretty sad for the 'Premier' Code Writing Organization on the planet, don't you think?


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Decks!

Oh, I agree jd.  It's sad over there.  But there is a lot of archived BB material on that site.  Years and years worth that we all contributed to.  I don't think we should be trying to move our older posts onto this BB.  We just need some time to create new material here.

Has anybody actually started a thread over there?  I haven't.  I don't even look at the new stuff, just the older archived threads, for now.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Decks!

Rk:

Yea, I started one and replied to a few.  Still don't like the functionality so rarely visit now.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Decks!

mtfd7561, Welcome home. This is the place to be for code decussion. I will agree that the icc (international cash cow) web site inhales excessively.

I have to also agree that this thread is a good fit in residential framing.

It surly does not make sense to me that the irc (international raise my payment code) can address such issues that impact the cost of a new home significantley and STILL not have jack on deck construction???   :evil:

I mean, how hard would it be to have joist spans for treated lumber or redwood??? What about some generic beam spans for "typical" deck construction??? I know...... how about bringing BACK the excellent lumber span tables from the CABO codes???   :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## fatboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: Decks!

Or, the 97 UBC...........


----------



## RJJ (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: Decks!

I just checked the ICC site. Most of the reply are from us. Dominic Simms the man behind the scene that makes the real calls has a few post looking for feed back.  A few areas I check had no response. The Icc site has no action and the family that use to make it thrive has moved on.

Real sad! I think I will post something over there and invite Mr. Simms to join us! For some real feed back. :lol:

What say you?


----------



## Inspector Gift (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: Decks!

RJJ, please feel free to post and invite other "lost" on the ICC Board.   :^ )

As one who has been an advocate and promoter of the ICC Bulletin Board for years, see it come fall and fail so suddenly has been somewhat of a shock and a great disappointment.    It makes me suddenly feel very old to see another 'institution' that I had come to rely upon for years, is now just a memory.  :^ (


----------

